# What am I a steeplechase?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that looks worse in the latest pics. For the time being, maybe somebody should tape off a wide perimeter at ground level.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Area has already been cordoned off with signage and caution tape...

Who woulda thunk I'd be using those pictures of less than a year ago to gauge the movement today.

Yet another good reason I carry my canon :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Struble's are all over..:whistling


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

There was a crew here that took a steeple down by crane, set it on the ground to repair it and overnight a gust of wind blew it over. It hit a breezeway roof and just about broke in half. So even if you get it down safely remember to secure it. They are really susceptible to wind if they are just sitting on the ground.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember to wear a respirator around the Bat and Bird manure. The pneumonia isn't fun.

Can you get a camera snake up the steeple prior to mobilization?

Good luck.

Is there a lightening control system in side the steeple?

Small possibility of lightening strikes melting connections/fasteners....

You meant Steeple Jack instead of a Fox hunt like cross-country Horse race didn't you?

Be Careful!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't imagine there not being some form of lightning protection but I didn't see any evidence of cabling. I do see the bird dung and lord knows if the bats like those louvers.

And of course I meant jack :whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Remember to wear a respirator around the Bat and Bird manure. The pneumonia isn't fun.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I got bat sh!t fever one time from repointing an old farmhouse. As i was cutting out the joints near the eaves guano was just about raining down on me. Stupid kid I was I never thought twice about it even though my boss would yell at me to wear a mask. A bottle of rye that night and some serious cold shaky sweats and I lived to tell the tale but I've heard of many folks who have gone blind form histoplasmosis


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..that is one smell that is no mistaking..


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I got bat sh!t fever one time from repointing an old farmhouse. As i was cutting out the joints near the eaves guano was just about raining down on me. Stupid kid I was I never thought twice about it even though my boss would yell at me to wear a mask. A bottle of rye that night and some serious cold shaky sweats and I lived to tell the tale but I've heard of many folks who have gone blind form histoplasmosis





4GEN was wise in postings the warnings ! You were lucky you were able to "brush off" the illness to write about it. I knew it was not good stuff to be around. I just did a google and they said SIXTY  diseases can be had from the stuff. Some cause DEATH ! I tried to post the site but could not get it to post.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

?..

http://www.livescience.com/26898-bats-host-human-infecting-viruses.html


----------

